# Fairey Barracuda



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

If any one finds any thing to do with the aforementioned plane, post it here for bronze to ogle over!


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

http://spottersguide.com/barracuda.jpg

http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/Aircraft/BarracudaMkIIIac5Cprofile.gif

Aircraft Type: Fairey Barracuda 
Mark: Mk I, II, III, V 
Primary Role: Torpedo bomber 
First Flight: prototype 7.12.1940 
Date operating with FAA squadrons: Spring 1943-post war 
Manufacturer: Fairey, Blackburn, Boulton Paul, and Westland. 
Engine: Mk II 
One water-cooled Rolls-Royce Merlin 32 in-line engine 1,640 hp 
Mk III 
One 1640 hp Rolls-Royce Merlin 32 engine 
Wing Span: Length: Height: Wing Area: Mk II 
Wingspan 47.6 ft 14.50 m 
Length 40 ft 12.18 m 
Height 15 ft 4.58 m 
Wingarea 405 sq ft 37.62 sq m 
Mk III 
Wingspan: 14.99 m 
Length: 12.12 m 
Empty Weight: Max.Weight: Mk II 
Weight empty 9,800 lb 4,445 kg 
max.14,080 lb 6,386 kg 
Mk III 
Weight: 6395 kg 
Speed: 
Ceiling: 

Range:
Mk II 
Speed 210 mph 338 km/h 
Ceiling 21,600 ft 6,585 m 
Range724 mi 1,165 km 
Mk III 
Max. speed: 385 km/h 
Ceiling: 6100 m 
Range: 1100 km 
Armament: Two .303in machine guns; One 1620 torpedo or upto 1640lb of bombs, mines, depth charges or mines. 
Crew: 3 
Squadrons: 700,703,706,707,710,711,713,714,717,719,731,733,735,736,737,744,747,750, 
753,756,764, 767,768,769,774,777,778,780,781,783,785,786,787,796,797,798,799. 
810,812,814,815,816,817,818,820,821,822,823,824,825,826,827,828, 
830,831,837,841,847,860 
Battle honours: Norway, Mediterranean, Burma


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

hope these help mate....in case it dont...loads of info at the fleet arm air museam page


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 24, 2004)

I appreciate the thought mate but neither of those is a cutaway diagram


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

sod yer then......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2004)

when the lanc and i go to the fleet air arm museum, we'll cut one open and take a photo of it


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thankyou!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## kiwimac (Mar 24, 2004)

Ah, the Barracuda! What about the Fairey Battle then, eh? eh?

Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Mar 24, 2004)

Aye, what about it?


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 25, 2004)

The Fairey Battle was a disaster! Not a very good plane at all (in fact come to think about it -i'm gonna post it on the worse plane of WW2 page!) - the Barracuda came along after the Fairey Battle and was a much better plane (not to mention a different type of aircraft)...so as Crazy so rightly put..."What about it?"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2004)

i like the battle


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 25, 2004)

> i like the battle


 and the reason is......?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 25, 2004)

jj1982 said:


> > i like the battle
> 
> 
> and the reason is......?



it looks funny


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 25, 2004)

....................and flew like a brick   

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm pretty sure bricks could fly faster, further, and higher, though


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah but bricks were harder to shoot down


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 26, 2004)

Depends on what the Brick was made of   

Hot Space


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, if it was a German brick then it was made of a highly flammable material that burns and crumbles well when a tallboy is dropped on it! it wasn't V1s they fired across the channel at us it was burning bricks from hell!!!


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 26, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

who am i to break with suit,


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 15, 2004)

Listen old son,

I found this rather dubious Russian site which has a large number of scanned Aircraft books on it.

Try this link if its of ANY use to you (it is a cutaway of the Barracuda)







Source  [url]http://www.aviacherteg.narod....I_RAF/Barracuda/Barracuda_NA/Barracuda_NA.htm [/url]



Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2004)

"old son"

You don't hear that much these days.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

you should get out more


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

i suppose people say that to you all the time do they, when they're cranking thier necks to look up at you...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

oh yes, im very well respected in the motherland 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

motherland, am i to assume that this is a fanascy land full of mothers?


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmmm,

I hear the Spam returning from its winter homelands!

FVS Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2004)

that wasn't spam.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

no, this is though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

ah, i must correct you there, this is spam..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

you wouldnt know spam if it got up and kicked you in the face   8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

probery because i'd have been knoked out..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

im surprised you aint been knocked out by my spam, obviously i aint spamming enough


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

you sound like brad...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

oh god really?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

If there was any doubt of who was the Champion of Spam, C.C has washed it away. brad, is second to C.C in every spamming aspect.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

thats touching, it really is


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

I assume those are tears of joy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

yup


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

where do I come then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

3rd im afraid. or maybe even 4th, but ill give you the 3rd.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2004)

but surely me and you come as a joint package??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Nah  I thought we quit that business months ago?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Seeing how it was June 11th when he posted that reply, i would say its been longer than a couple months...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

he's finding ways of spamming in dead topics bless 'im.................


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 25, 2004)

How sad, spamming in dead topics. Deary, deary me.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2004)

i know it's awfull isn't it...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Im sorry  I just wanted to make it to 8000 posts before Xmas day  I acheived that, and will no longer spam.


----------

